# Anyone want a couple of dogs??



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Just for the evening. ;D my two are driving me nuts tonight! I worked from home today and I think I threw them off their schedule, they are all over me tonight. Every time I sit down they both jump in my lap and then try to lick my face. I push them away and then Cash gets in my face and starts barking because he wants attention. 

Maybe we need to start a doggie play group so we can pass our crazies around when we need a break.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll bubble wrap Ruby and post her over ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

You can count Willie in, for sure. LOL! ;D


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I can't have a bath without a Vizsla in it. Just when I thought I smelled bad enough from working in the restaurant!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok - send everyone over and I'll host the first play group! 

Cash would love to play with everyone, Penny would love the boys and as long as the girls didn't get too chummy with Cash she'd be ok with them too.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have one in heat, and one just starting to go in heat.
Cash hears Leave It, probably 50 times a day.
He will flop down on the floor and sigh.
I would gladly send him to you.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Send him on over - it will be Cash x 2, Penny would be in heaven.


----------

